# salve a tutti gli utenti del forum

## pasha17

è la prima volta che mi interfaccio in una distribuzione così impegnativa, ma spero di trovare aiuto da brave persone come nei forum di distribuzioni precedenti a presto e buona giornata  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkscreamer

Ciao e benvenuto.

Uso Gentoo da 2 anni, e posso assicurarti che di impegnativo c'è ben poco.   :Razz: 

L'approccio sembra ostico perchè non ci sono interfacce grafiche, e si imposta tutto in maniera testuale, ma si tratta solo di abituarvisi. In realtà il sistema è progettato bene, tu dai pochi comandi e fa tutto lui. Si tratta solo di togliersi le gui dalla testa e abituarsi alla console. Ed inoltre il supporto è ottimo: nei repository c'è praticamente tutto ciò che può servire, e se non c'è di solito gli utenti creano delle ebuild. C'è inoltre un ottimo wiki che spiega tutto, che però ultimamente sta avendo problemi di hosting.

Hai già installato gentoo sul tuo sistema? Se hai domande, posta qui.   :Smile: 

----------

## pasha17

io provengo da sabayon che mi andava bene fino alla 3.4 perche usava emerge propria di gentoo ma ora usa equo e c'e qualcosa che non mi quadra;

comunque storia passata un primo aiuto se possibile lo vorrei sulla scelta dell live cd o sullo stage3 ho reperito tutte e due le distribuzioni e ora vorrei installare voi quale mi consigliat?  :Very Happy: 

a presto pasha17

----------

## Hav0c

 *pasha17 wrote:*   

> io provengo da sabayon che mi andava bene fino alla 3.4 perche usava emerge propria di gentoo ma ora usa equo e c'e qualcosa che non mi quadra;
> 
> comunque storia passata un primo aiuto se possibile lo vorrei sulla scelta dell live cd o sullo stage3 ho reperito tutte e due le distribuzioni e ora vorrei installare voi quale mi consigliat? 
> 
> a presto pasha17

 

A quanto so l'installer grafico dovrebbe essere buggato oltre l'inverosimile... Vai di stage 3   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Visto che hai già sabayon usa quella per scaricare direttamente e scompattare lo stage 3 e fare il primo chroot.

In assoluto è la via più semplice e meno problematica.

Se hai problemi a compilare disabilita la feature sandbox fino a che usi il chroot.

Per inciso il livecd e l'installer grafico sono progetti abbandonati.

----------

## pasha17

io ho su un cd "install-x86-minimal-2008-0" non posso usare questa?  purtroppo sabayon l'o tolta dall pc e condivido una partizione con window;

 :Question: 

----------

## Peach

 *pasha17 wrote:*   

> io ho su un cd "install-x86-minimal-2008-0" non posso usare questa?  purtroppo sabayon l'o tolta dall pc e condivido una partizione con window;
> 
> 

 

ovvio che puoi usare il cd minimal, lui diceva solo che avresti potuto anche fare così... oppure usare un altro livecd... gentoo è varia  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Dicevo solo che molti (me compreso) non hanno mai usato il cd di gentoo per installarla. Ovvio che puoi fare quel che ti pare, "sarebbe" uno dei pregi di gentoo (tra l'altro ti dico che ho installato gentoo aggiornando direttamente una distribuzione from scratch senza passare per il chroot, è un tantino idiota ma ero in vena di fare esperimenti).

----------

## pasha17

ok raga visto che abbiamo rotto il ghiaccio, comincio da oggi l'installazione con più sicurezza grazzie per le risposte in real-time

a presto e grazzie di nuovo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pasha17

ciao raga  :Very Happy: 

sono nella fase di partizione e dopo aver reinstallato Sabayon questo e quello 

che mi esce con fdisk, a sto usando il cd mimal   :Very Happy: 

  Device   Boot       Start      End      Blocks   Id      System

/dev/sda1   *             1    23873   191759841    c      W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/sda2             23874    30401    52436160    5      Exstanded   

/dev/sda5             23874    23906      265041   83      Linux

/dev/sda6             23907    27590    29591698+  83      Linux

/dev/sda7             27591    30140    20482843+  83      Linux

/dev/sda8             30141    30401     2096451   82      Linux swap / Solaris 

ora volevo sapere se possibile 

quali partizioni ridefinire per GENTOO, senza intaccare windows  :Rolling Eyes: 

es: 

posso cancellare 

/dev/sda2             23874    30401    52436160    5      Exstanded   

/dev/sda5             23874    23906      265041   83      Linux

/dev/sda6             23907    27590    29591698+  83      Linux

/dev/sda7             27591    30140    20482843+  83      Linux

/dev/sda8             30141    30401     2096451   82      Linux swap / Solaris  

grazzie e a presto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pasha17

FORSE è UNA DOMANDA PROIBITA O  COSA NON MI RISPONDE NESSUNO? O RAGA CI SIETE A 

PRESTO

----------

## pasha17

IL MOTIVO DI PASSARE A GANTOO E CHE VOGLIO ABBANDONARE DEFINITIVAMENTE WIN.....    PERO' VORREI LA POSSIBILITA DI RICOMPILARE PERCIO' HO LASCIATO SABAYON DALLA 3.5     A PRESTO E DI NUOVO GRAZIE

----------

## freax

1 ) non scrivere in maiuscolo perché equivale ad urlare e non è un bel biglietto da visita

2 ) con un 

```
fdisk -l
```

 hai ovviamente una lista di dispositivi installati e una lista delle loro partizioni , le partizioni da cancellare dipendono dalla configurazione operativa che vuoi dare alla tua macchina , a riguardo la documentazione Gentoo è molto chiara http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1 , elenca sia i requisiti hardware minimi richiesti alla macchina che quelli di spazio per il filesystem e per lo swap .

3 ) se le tue necessità sono di arrivare ad un dual boot tra il solo windows + gentoo la cosa non è così impossibile , basta seguire la guida che ti ho appena lincato e quando arrivi al punto di organizzare lo spazio su disco elimini tutte le partizioni con fdisk e lasci solo quella di windows intatta e lo spazio che rimane non allocato lo formatti opportunamente per assegnarlo a Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## pasha17

chiedo scusa ma me rimasto il maiuscolo non l'o fatto a posta scusate nuovamente

----------

## pasha17

per favore mi spiegate come fare per cancellare sda5, sda6, sda7 e sda8 con fdisk ?  a sda2 deve essere cancellato?

/dev/sda2 23874 30401 52436160 5 Exstanded 

/dev/sda5 23874 23906 265041 83 Linux 

/dev/sda6 23907 27590 29591698+ 83 Linux 

/dev/sda7 27591 30140 20482843+ 83 Linux 

/dev/sda8 30141 30401 2096451 82 Linux swap / Solaris 

a presto e dinuovo scusa per le maiuscole  :Sad: 

----------

## Onip

o ti leggi man fdisk (io non mi ricordo proprio come si usa), con il relativo help oppure, consiglio mio eh, ti prendi un livecd con gparted ( es quello di ubuntu ) e ripartizioni con quello. due click applica e sei a posto.

----------

## pasha17

e questo lo so ma io volevo fare tutto da capo con fdisk e il man lo pure letto ma i comandi che mida non funzionano perche forse c'è win.... capito volevo sapere se c'era qualcuno che lo sapeva fare a presto e grazie lo stesso  :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

 *pasha17 wrote:*   

> e questo lo so ma io volevo fare tutto da capo con fdisk e il man lo pure letto ma i comandi che mida non funzionano perche forse c'è win.... capito volevo sapere se c'era qualcuno che lo sapeva fare a presto e grazie lo stesso 

 

Prova cfdisk. A mio parere è più intuitivo

----------

